# Bored with tank - fish suggestions please!



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a 30 gallon planted tank that I've had up and running for close to 3 years and I'm kind of bored with it. Right now I have a handful of guppies, 4 panda garra, and some amano and ghost shrimp. And I want to change it up a bit. I have other tanks I can move the guppies to, but I'd like to keep the panda garra and shrimp in the tank. 

So my question is, what unique/fun fish should I get for my 30 gallon?

I was considering goldfish... but looking into it, I think that's a bad idea. 

I've had neon dwarf rainbow fish and diamond tetras in the past and was considering maybe angelfish or congo tetras?

What other fish do you think would be good? What are some of your favorites to keep?

Thanks for your help and suggestions! :-D


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

A pair of angels would be nice, maybe some Gourami those are fun to watch. If you wanted a big center piece a Blood Parrot would work in the tank for a few years. Mine is only 5-6" long and we have had him for 3 years they grow very slow.

I agree Goldfish are nice but not my favorite for sure.


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Warhawk! Yeah, I think I'm leaning towards a pair of Angels. 
I'd love to have a pair of German Blue Rams, but they really don't like my water... so I sadly can't keep them alive. I'll have to look into Angels and make sure they will do okay as well.


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh, another question. Would it be possible to have Gourami with the Angels?


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I bought a tank used that came with a Blue Gourmai and a Angel fish they lived together no problem. But there where only one of each, I hear a pair of Angels can get pretty mean. So I would say it depends on the fish and if you have more than one.


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

Great, thanks again for the info. If I have a pair of Angels, the Panda Garra and shrimp should be okay, yes? What about with a small school of Rasboras?


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

If the angels pair off for breeding they can be aggressive but I have never had a "pair" so I can't speak to how bad they can be. 

If you got two males or two females you should be fine.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

It's very hard to sex angels, especially if you buy them young. That being said, i would say go ahead and buy 2 and hopefully they'll be a pair or 2 females. A school of harlequin rasboras would go very nicely with them. One of my favorite tanksi had in the past was a 37gallon with 2 angels, 6 harlequins, 6 rummynose and some sterbai cories. Everyone got along great.


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Jeaninel! I think I'll really enjoy the Angels. Now I just have to decide white kind I want.


----------

